# Transportation on Aruba



## mjm1 (Apr 20, 2010)

We will be staying at the Marriott Ocean Club starting this Saturday and are first time visitors?  Do we need a rental car or is the transit system good enough to get around?  Any insights regarding other items while on the island would be appreciated (must see things, stores for food, etc.)

Also, our return flight on Continental goes through Houston with only 35 minutes between our connecting flight.  I understand we may have to pick up our luggage and go through customs.  Is that possible in such a short amount of time?  Any suggestions?

Thank you.

mjm1


----------



## IngridN (Apr 20, 2010)

mjm1 said:


> We will be staying at the Marriott Ocean Club starting this Saturday and are first time visitors?  Do we need a rental car or is the transit system good enough to get around?  Any insights regarding other items while on the island would be appreciated (must see things, stores for food, etc.)
> 
> Also, our return flight on Continental goes through Houston with only 35 minutes between our connecting flight.  I understand we may have to pick up our luggage and go through customs.  Is that possible in such a short amount of time?  Any suggestions?
> 
> ...



We always rent a car for the convenience, however, taxis are plentiful.

You will go through customs and immigration in Aruba, not the U.S., so your connection time, although tight, should be OK. 

Ingrid


----------



## ajlm33 (Apr 20, 2010)

mjm1 said:


> Do we need a rental car or is the transit system good enough to get around?  Thank you.
> 
> mjm1



We use a cab to get to/from the Airport and then rent a car at the resort for the days needed. That being said, the first time that we were there back in 2005, we rented a car for the week just to get around and see the sights. Very expensive but gave us a good idea of what there was to see and do. No need for a car rental for a week now that we know the layout of the island.


----------



## nalismom (Apr 20, 2010)

Car rental is more convenient....Ling's is the best place for groceries....Madame Janette's and Pappillon for dinner, Casa Tua for pizza, Smokey Joe's for Ribs...Rembrandt's is good for casual and some dutch fare.

Make resies for Madame Janette's in advance of arrival...it is popular place:

http://www.madamejanette.info/joomla/


----------



## jackie (Apr 20, 2010)

We always use a taxi  I feel the best taxi is Bully and his family.
You can email him from home.
bullytaxi79@hotmail.com 
He will pick you up at the airport.
He is wonderful.
Aruba is a great place.
If you need help you can email me.
weidlfam@fidnet.com


----------



## mjm1 (Apr 20, 2010)

Thank you everyone.  Based on the feedback we will take a cab from the airport and rent a car if and when we need one.  We may try the bus system on occasion to experience that as well.  

This is a spur of the moment trip as we had flights to Italy that we had to cancel due to delays and all of the uncertainty in Europe.  We lucked out getting the Marriott Ocean Club and reasonable air fares from the San Jose.  We are looking forward to a great trip.  Thanks again.


----------



## lvhmbh (Apr 21, 2010)

For more info you might want to try these two Aruba boards.  I am in Aruba for an extended time and I get alot of info from them - www.aruba-bb.com and www.aruba.com


----------



## Weimaraner (Apr 21, 2010)

IngridN said:


> You will go through customs and immigration in Aruba, not the U.S., so your connection time, although tight, should be OK.
> 
> Ingrid



I have to say we realized how much we appreciated the customs/immigration in Aruba when we had to stop in Atlanta on our way back from Antigua. So much easier for us in Aruba.


----------



## herindoors911 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm at the Ocean Club right now.   Taxi to/ from the airport is about $25US, plus they can charge $2 per bag, so it can add up.

They have buses going to and from the airport called  "De Palm Tours".   Has to be booked ahead of time, and *can't be booked once on the Island.
*
We rented a van for 11 of us for one day for an island tour.   It worked out cheaper to see the Island, but IMHO, once you have been around, you don't need to do it again.

A car would be handy if you want to go to different berches every day.  

All the main grocery stores are on the main busline, which costs $2.30 for a return ticket.   The buses stop on the main road in front of the Marriotts. However, carrying groceries in the heat/humidity is not that comfortable -- perhaps a bus there and a taxi back is best if you don't want the hassle.

The beach area in front of the resort seems crowded and the water is murky.    We've been getting the bus to Arashi beach for the last three days.   No seats there, but there are some palapas and the water is crystal clear.

Bus to Arashi is on the main road, and comes along about 20 to the hour.  Arrives back at Arashi 5 to the hour for the return.

Whilst staying here, we had no problems getting a palapa in front of the OC later in the day whenever we needed it.


----------



## lvhmbh (Apr 22, 2010)

We are down on Eagle Beach (low rises) and the water is crystal clear here as well.


----------



## Liliana (Jun 8, 2010)

*travelling to Aruba soon*

Hi Perl is there parking at the Arashi beach...I am debating getting the car or taking local transportation or taxi's. I have a quote on a car for the week of $143 taxes included. First time on the island.

We will be arriving on Saturday and staying at the Marriott Surf Club

Thanks in advance.


----------



## lll1929 (Jun 8, 2010)

Liliana said:


> Hi Perl is there parking at the Arashi beach...I am debating getting the car or taking local transportation or taxi's. I have a quote on a car for the week of $143 taxes included. First time on the island.
> 
> We will be arriving on Saturday and staying at the Marriott Surf Club
> 
> Thanks in advance.



I am visiting Aruba next year and was wondering who you were using as a rental company.  The lowest rate I have been able to get is 199/wk before tax.


----------



## Liliana (Jun 8, 2010)

*Car rental*

Hi I used AARP just now for $131 with taxes - National car rental - for economy/ Automatic

The other rental I got through Costco with Alamo - $30 off the weekly rate and 20% discount. I was told to reserve in 2 places in case one drops out..A friend mentioned he had a printed reservation but they gave his car away and they didn't have anything else so now he makes 2 reservations as a backup.

Do you have AAA, they usually have the same as AARP if you are too young for that.

Hope this helps..


----------



## lll1929 (Jun 9, 2010)

Liliana said:


> Hi I used AARP just now for $131 with taxes - National car rental - for economy/ Automatic
> 
> Do you have AAA, they usually have the same as AARP if you are too young for that.
> 
> Hope this helps..



I will have to try AAA.  I am not a member but I have several family members who are.  Thanks!!


----------



## tombo (Jun 9, 2010)

I like Tropic Car and get the 5 day special for $145 ( http://www.tropiccarrent-aruba.com/ ) . 

When we arrive on Saturday we get a cab to the resort allowing us to enjoy some relaxing drinks on the plane without worrying about driving after drinking. On the way to the resort I get the cab driver to stop at a grocery store and he waits in the parking lot with my wife in the cab (making sure he doesn't leave with or open my luggage) while I buy a few items to get us by for a couple of days (cereal, milk,meat, bread, beer, liquor, etc).Then we spend two days relaxing at the resort and walking to other resorts and nearby restaurants. On Monday I meet tropic at the lobby and they hand me the keys, I sign the rental agreement, and I have a car and I am ready to go and explore the Island for 5 days. Then Saturday at the airport they pick the car up from me at the curb where we unload luggage and we are done. No shuttles, no waiting in line at a rental counter, simply a cheap easy car rental process which I will use again on my next trip to Aruba (2011 if things go as planned).


----------



## lll1929 (Jun 9, 2010)

tombo said:


> I like Tropic Car and get the 5 day special for $145 ( http://www.tropiccarrent-aruba.com/ ) .
> 
> When we arrive on Saturday we get a cab to the resort allowing us to enjoy some relaxing drinks on the plane without worrying about driving after drinking. On the way to the resort I get the cab driver to stop at a grocery store and he waits in the parking lot with my wife in the cab (making sure he doesn't leave with or open my luggage) while I buy a few items to get us by for a couple of days (cereal, milk,meat, bread, beer, liquor, etc).Then we spend two days relaxing at the resort and walking to other resorts and nearby restaurants. On Monday I meet tropic at the lobby and they hand me the keys, I sign the rental agreement, and I have a car and I am ready to go and explore the Island for 5 days. Then Saturday at the airport they pick the car up from me at the curb where we unload luggage and we are done. No shuttles, no waiting in line at a rental counter, simply a cheap easy car rental process which I will use again on my next trip to Aruba (2011 if things go as planned).



I like the idea and your transportation agenda.  I will have to consider.  I think the taxi ride from the hotel to airport is $25.  Hmm, this may work!!

Thanks


----------



## tombo (Jun 9, 2010)

There are plenty of things to do and see for 2 days at the resort and nearby resorts and restaurants. then for 5 days we explored a lot. We drove all over the desert side of the island, went to the caves with the petroglyphs, went to the blow hole , the fallen former natural bridge, the donkey sanctuary, baby beach, the lighthouse, restaurants like flying Fishbones and The Old Man and the Sea on the other side of the island, snorkeled at various locations, went to the lourdes Grottoes with the candles, and so much more i can't remember. I would not be there without a car. Snorkeling in the deep hole at Baby beach was good but the sorkeling at Arashi Beach, Boca catalina, malmok etc was really good. there are snorkeling cruises stopping  there every day and you can drive right up, park, walk in the water and snorkel side by side with people who paid $30 or $40 dollars for what you do for free.

Map of snorkeling sites you can drive to:
http://www.shorediving.com/Earth/ABC/Aruba/index.htm


----------



## hajjah (Jun 10, 2010)

Tombo:  I think you should check the rates again with Tropic.  We're booked with Tropic next month for two weeks at $305.00 including all the taxes and insurance.  You may be spending an extra $25.00 for a taxi to the resort.  I think that rates for one week are $150.00.  Hans meets you at the airport with the car.  Why bother taking the taxi and being without a car for two days if the rate for the additional two days are about the same as the entire week?


----------



## scooter (Jun 17, 2010)

nalismom said:


> Car rental is more convenient....Ling's is the best place for groceries....Madame Janette's and Pappillon for dinner, Casa Tua for pizza, Smokey Joe's for Ribs...Rembrandt's is good for casual and some dutch fare.
> 
> Make resies for Madame Janette's in advance of arrival...it is popular place:
> 
> http://www.madamejanette.info/joomla/


Mme Janette is easily the best restaurant on the island. Also good, but slow is Flying Fishbones. The view and the food at the Lighthouse is outstanding.

One thought on the car rental, I find it easier and less expensive to make an arrangement with one taxi driver who drops and picks up every where we go at preassigned times.


----------

